# West Branch Crappies from Shore?



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I've never fished WB for crappies and was wondering if there were any spots that were restricted from shore? I am not sure if shore fishing is even worth it there and if boat fishing is better. Just looking for opinions and not anyone's spots...but I'd be willing to listen to those too!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know folks fish off the gravel launch areas off Rock Spring Rd, under the bridge, and off Cable Line, but it's a hike getting back there. Also, off the gravel ramp off 14 near the West end... Not sure if any spot is better than any other, haven't fished them, but there is shore access.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Just up Knapp Road from the Gravel Ramp off route 14..there are a few bays on the right side ..There a few pull off areas ...These bays have produced some nice crappies in the past....about 1/2 mile up from the boat ramp on the right...Good Luck Guy.....JIM.......


----------

